

Official Hacker News chatroom? - dgellow

Hi HN community,<p>does it exist an official IRC and&#x2F;or jabber chatroom I can join ?
======
sp332
There's a Google Plus community page
[https://plus.google.com/communities/104388679763490357266](https://plus.google.com/communities/104388679763490357266)
which seems to work better than the (defunct) HN Google+ Circle project
[https://plus.google.com/106419647632534512037/posts](https://plus.google.com/106419647632534512037/posts)

There's a #hackernews channel on Freenode but there doesn't seem to be much
activity.

------
iends
Lots of people hang out in #startups on Freenode, but it's a bit juvenile for
large portions of the time.

~~~
hashtree
I'd echo various freenode channels, though I know of no single channel. Oddly
enough, reddit does have a channel.

